# Winter Wiper blades..



## Quanius (Jan 8, 2002)

Wondering if anyone outfitted their cars with a set of winter blades. We just got some crap dumped on us up here in NH and noticed performance of factory blades was not so hot. They freeze up and lose their reflexivity.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*Winter wiper blades?*

I didn't know there was such a thing - although that may not surprise anyone 

My dealer sent me a flyer to come and buy some new blades at a 15% discount (yipee) in November as a part of their winter sale. I bought them but didn't notice any difference. Maybe I should take a look since they are still sitting in a box on the floor of the garage ...

Patrick


----------



## MAK (Dec 22, 2001)

johnlew is correct. I keep the defrosted on in the winter. So long as the rubber of the blades are reasonably warm, they should clear your windshield very well.
Mike


----------

